# Is this enclosure setup good? getting first T Wednesday



## stephen sav (Nov 14, 2016)

8x8x12 exo terra, for arboreol brazialian rainbow dwarf t


----------



## Tenodera (Nov 14, 2016)

What kind of T are you getting? An arboreal spider, like an Avicularia or a Psalmopoeus, would be content in here, but a ground-living species would not be. That's a great-looking log, and I take it the substrate is compost soil? I'd recommend a water dish or cup which will help to maintain humidity in the screen-lidded Exo-Terra.


----------



## stephen sav (Nov 14, 2016)

Tenodera said:


> What kind of T are you getting? An arboreal spider, like an Avicularia or a Psalmopoeus, would be content in here, but a ground-living species would not be. That's a great-looking log, and I take it the substrate is compost soil? I'd recommend a water dish or cup which will help to maintain humidity in the screen-lidded Exo-Terra.


thank you an arboreal one that is scotts organic top soil i believe and i have a water dish thanks for your input


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 14, 2016)

Had to Google that common name, but i found it. You're getting a D.diamantinensis. 
Organic topsoil usually refers to soil which has some natural fertilizer in it, like manure or cow dung. 
It looks alright, maybe add some more leaves/plants, and a largish waterdish. Does that enclosure have a screen top? 
Coco peat, eco earth, plain topsoil are better options.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Nov 14, 2016)

1.  What is a Brazilian rainbow dwarf?    Without the scientific name, its a complete mystery what you are getting.

2. I wouldn't touch *any* topsoil sold by Scotts...no way no chance....that's the fancy stuff, plus its labeled as organic, which isn't an indicator of the soil being organic (all soil is inherently organic), when you see it listed as organic, its an indicator of the additives...organic additives are generally dung, or plant matter that will break down...both are bad and will attract unwanted pests.  Top soil you want is the cheap stuff, the stuff sold for filling holes, not planting plants.


If its a dwarf, that enclosure is way way way way way way too big...even if its an adult.  A 16 or 32 oz deli cup is probably where you should be looking for housing if its under 3".

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## stephen sav (Nov 14, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Had to Google that common name, but i found it. You're getting a D.diamantinensis.
> Organic topsoil usually refers to soil which has some natural fertilizer in it, like manure or cow dung.
> It looks alright, maybe add some more leaves/plants, and a largish waterdish. Does that enclosure have a screen top?
> Coco peat, eco earth, plain topsoil are better options.


Hi it has a screen top. The soil is Scotts premium topsoil. it says it has peat moss in it and no mention of any ferts or anything. http://www.scotts.com/smg/goprod/premium-topsoil/prod140022 
People said it was OK in other threads

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johnny quango (Nov 14, 2016)

There's a bigger problem than the topsoil the tarantula you are getting is terrestrial

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Award 2


----------



## stephen sav (Nov 14, 2016)

johnny quango said:


> There's a bigger problem than the topsoil the tarantula you are getting is terrestrial


well its a dwarf species only getting 3 inches in length so the enclosure should be fine for it right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 14, 2016)

johnnknuango said:


> There's a bigger problem than the topsoil the tarantula you are getting is terrestrial


Oh my god. I knew i should have kept quiet...sorry OP..I mixed it up with another species, my apologies.
P.sazimai is arboreal right? I think i mistook one blue T for another..


----------



## Moonohol (Nov 14, 2016)

stephen sav said:


> well its a dwarf species only getting 3 inches in length so the enclosure should be fine for it right?


Terrestrials need more floor space than height. This is a poor enclosure for a terrestrial because of that exact reason. You'd be much better off with something like a small Kritter Keeper where you could add in plenty of substrate in case the T decides it wants to burrow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Nov 14, 2016)

Oligoxystre diamantinensis.

Keep like a GBB. Slightly more humid though apparently.

Heavy webbers.

Definitely terrestrial.

AKA the Brazilian Blue Dwarf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stephen sav (Nov 14, 2016)

thanks guys i have an extra large critter keeper, can i use that ? wow glad i made this thread lol


----------



## Moonohol (Nov 14, 2016)

stephen sav said:


> thanks guys i have an extra large critter keeper, can i use that ? wow glad i made this thread lol


That size would be too large even for a fully grown dwarf tarantula. A medium keeper is the largest I'd go when dealing with dwarves, and even that is pretty spacious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stephen sav (Nov 14, 2016)

Moonohol said:


> That size would be too large even for a fully grown dwarf tarantula. A medium keeper is the largest I'd go when dealing with dwarves, and even that is pretty spacious.


Ok i have a small one too ill use that


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 14, 2016)

basin79 said:


> Oligoxystre diamantinensis.
> 
> Keep like a GBB. Slightly more humid though apparently.
> 
> ...


Species was transferred to Dolichothele, if i am not mistaken...again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## stephen sav (Nov 14, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Species was transferred to Dolichothele, if i am not mistaken...again.


yes it was. the largest only get 3 inches. Should i use a small critter keeper or the same tank i have setup noww ithout the log?


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 14, 2016)

stephen sav said:


> yes it was. the largest only get 3 inches. Should i use a small critter keeper or the same tank i have setup noww ithout the log?


That the species transferred to 
another genus does not mean you can keep it in the arboreal set up.  @Moonohol and @cold blood are the people to listen to


----------



## cold blood (Nov 14, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Oh my god. I knew i should have kept quiet...sorry OP..I mixed it up with another species, my apologies.
> P.sazimai is arboreal right? I think i mistook one blue T for another..


Nope, terrestrial again.

OP, before anyone can give you accurate advice, we need to know the size of the specimen you are buying.    How big it gets matters in the long run, but in the short run its meaningless.   We need to know how big it is currently.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## stephen sav (Nov 14, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Nope, terrestrial again.
> 
> OP, before anyone can give you accurate advice, we need to know the size of the specimen you are buying.    How big it gets matters in the long run, but in the short run its meaningless.   We need to know how big it is currently.


3/4inch spiderling


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Nov 14, 2016)

stephen sav said:


> 3/4inch spiderling


Yeah, 8x8x12 is WAY too huge for that tiny T. Just get a small deli cup and use that. Then transfer it to the small KK. Size pics would help, but that will be an incredibly tiny T. General rule is 3x the length, 1.5x the height, and 2x the length of the T for enclosure size.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moonohol (Nov 14, 2016)

stephen sav said:


> 3/4inch spiderling


Oh jeez, that is WAY too small for any size Kritter Keeper. You could house a sling that size in a condiment cup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## johnny quango (Nov 14, 2016)

I keep my exactly the same as my gbb and I've raised it from a 1cm sling to a fully mature adult male at 2.5". They are extremely easy to care for but lightening fast and mine was prone to mood swings as in really docile or very angry.
I agree with everything that's been said about the enclosure @stephen sav the small critter keeper will work fine providing the vents aren't too large

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 14, 2016)

The general rule for kritter keepers is 1.75" minimum size, or they are an escape risk.

Op, a 16oz deli cup is the perfect place for your new t until its about 2.5".
This is a basic set up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## stephen sav (Nov 14, 2016)

cold blood said:


> View attachment 224898
> 
> 
> 
> ...








ty for info is this fine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Nov 14, 2016)

I would limit the amount of holes on the lid and put some on the sides...I use 2 rings of holes.    You don't need or want nearly as much ventilation as you have in that lid.   It will cause the enclosure to dry to quickly.

You can see the side venting in this pic if you can zoom a bit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 15, 2016)

stephen sav said:


> well its a dwarf species only getting 3 inches in length so the enclosure should be fine for it right?


No, original setup is arboreal, this species is a terrestrial. The KK you have would be fine for an adult, esp because they are quite fast.



Andrea82 said:


> P.sazimai is arboreal right? .


It is not.



Moonohol said:


> That size would be too large even for a fully grown dwarf tarantula. A medium keeper is the largest I'd go when dealing with dwarves, and even that is pretty spacious.


Regarding the KK the OP showed- is fine for an adult dwarf T, provided the sub is the appropriate height. I've raised an AF dwarf in various size KK, including large ones. IF you meant his original post, then disregard 



stephen sav said:


> ty for info is this fine?


I own lids like that. The square holes may be too large for a sling of that size. If the carapace is narrower than the  width of hole, you have an escape problem in the future.


----------



## MeAndMyRosie (Nov 15, 2016)

stephen sav said:


> well its a dwarf species only getting 3 inches in length so the enclosure should be fine for it right?


No..no and no!!!


----------



## MeAndMyRosie (Nov 15, 2016)

stephen sav said:


> 3/4inch spiderling


Do not put a 3/4" sling in that enclosure you have. In fact, just put that enclosure to the side because you won't need it for a while. Keep it in the vial it comes in or small deli cup!!!


----------



## Haksilence (Nov 16, 2016)

a good go to that i used to ballpark estimate enclosure sizes when i was new (cant remember who gave me the idea/info sorry to whoever it was) is:

terestrial: 3-5x DLS in length, ~2(ish)x the DLS for width, and ~1.5x DLS for height (to prevent any potential injuries from falls, they are after all wild creatures that will try to escape)
Arboreal: 1.5-3x DLS for leangth and width (more wont really hurt but will make finding prey harder and is more maintenance for no reason) and 3-5x DLS in height, with plenty of plant cover in the upper 2/3 of the enclosure for webbing purposes.

hope this helps you make an informed decision on what to house your new friends in, also i would stress to ask here/do ALOT of research about any species you buy, BEFORE you buy. the fact you didnt know the nature of the species could have resulted in a dead T. Also i would implore you to refer by scientific name. 
for example:
 someone could ask a invert shop owner or someone here "how to keep a birdeater" and they could think you meant Lasiodora parahybana (salmon pink BIRDEATER) and tell you "keep it on the dry side". but the T youre getting happens to be a Therophosa stirmi (Goliath BIRDEATER) instead, these species share a common name but vary DRASTICALLY in care requirements and would almost certainly result in a dead specimen. 

research research research


----------

